# Cobia in August



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I went out for a short trip this morning and landed this 38 inch cobia just goes to show you never know what your going to catch out in the gulf!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I caught a juvenile one and saw three keepers under the buoys out of pensacola pass. They were tearing up my sabiki.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

congrates on the summer cobe sweet fish :chef:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice any tips on what and where u caught em?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I love the surprizes you can find on any given day in the Gulf !!! Good one


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow sweet...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations..!! Thats a nice suprise..!!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job man. Gotta love variety.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Surprise catches are always the best. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

were you on a wreck or trolling? That is awesome!!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Linda said:


> were you on a wreck or trolling? That is awesome!!


 



bbarton13 said:


> nice any tips on what and where u caught em?


 
The fish was under some big jelly fish on a wreck I caught it with a live cig


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Brandonshobie said:


> The fish was under some big jelly fish on a wreck I caught it with a live cig


nice, thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Brandon. We usually catch quite a few of them around bait schools in the fall just off the beach mixed with kings. Most are fairly small though.


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

i caught a small cobia at bob sikes on an ely yesterday my first cobia ever!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Yum!  Cobia steaks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Really good lookin' fish. Hope you enjoyed the ride, as I'm sure he pulled you around in your yak for a little bit before being helped in for a ride to shore.  Good job!


----------



## philip lee adams (Sep 6, 2011)

nice cobia


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one Brandon - 
What show is it that you are gonna be on Thursday on the Sun network?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

need2fish said:


> Nice one Brandon -
> What show is it that you are gonna be on Thursday on the Sun network?


Yea this Thursday the Florida fishing report on the Sun network will be having a main topic on kayak fishing. They call me to give them a report on our region.


----------

